# Strasbourg



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Wife would like to visit Strasbourg on our forthcoming trip to Europe. Any recommendations for Aires/Municipals/Campsites gratefully received. Late decision but trying to accommodate for peace of mind!
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, 

for your security: danger of very much burglar in that city... :twisted: 

in KEHL on the other side of the Rhine is a " Stellplatz " near the watertower, from Kehl you have a busline to the city of Strasbourg.

You can also stay by the Bürstner factory near Kehl, with service...

for your info,

duc


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou duc. I will heed your words. Wife has been told that it is a must to visit Strasbourg as we travel from Paris to Fulda
Regards
Ian


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi again,

in Fulda is also Stellplatz with service on the bus parking near the town center, good signalisation with mh. signal panel ( pictogramm )

for info,

duc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have used the camping municipal at Strasburg ( Camping a la Montaigne -verte) and while we had no problems, it was a very large site and I'm not surprised by duc's comments. There did not seem to be much security . We were kept awake by a very loud church bell very close by but on the plus side there was a good bus service to the city from the site entrance. 

We have also stayed at Camping Municipal Obernoi which is not too far from Strasburg. It's a pleasant village with a lot to see and a very helpful information office. The site was clean but busy and while there is shade you need to make sure you get it if that is what you want. It is within walking distance of the site and we felt safe walking back after dark.

The Montaigne des Singes at Kintzheim is well worth a visit- especially if you have children.

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Duc's warning is most probably related to the gangs of car burglars which operate in and around Strasbourg. We once had our car completely plundered on a car park close to Strasbourg. Was a matter of minutes...  The police told us afterwards that these crooks even do not refrain from robbing out police cars in front of the police post. 8O However if you put your van on the 'Municipal you should have no problem. 

Walking home at darkness however should be fairly safe. And Strasbourg definitely is a must-see.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Duc,

Thank you for the recommendation for the Kehl stellplatz, stayed there on our way to Italy, most excellent, clean, level pitches. Only one problem it had run out of water, I didn't discover until I had put two Euros into the machine  Everyone watched me drive up, set up my hose etc, then when I asked they told me it was empty.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ian,

We stayed the otherside of the bridge, Kehl side ,at a campsite opposite the river. This was sometime ago now but is walkable to Strasbourg. 

thanks Duc re the Stellplatz, didn't know about it at the time  do now


----------

